# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Problem ne SQL SERVER

## Vb.Net

Me heret e kam perdor Sql Server 2005 tani e instalova Sql Sever 2008  por nuk me lejon ta baj attach bazen qe e kam krijue ne 2005 a ka naj zgjidhje apo duhet pa tjeter ta konfiguroj bazen nga fillimi duke e dizajnuar nga 0.
ju lutem nje ndihme

----------


## xfiles

Zgjidhja eshte e thjeshte, mos perdor me SQL Server, por nje alternative te denje.

----------


## furkan

faleminderit se na knaqe krejt hajt

----------


## little-boy

cfar gabimi po shfaqet?

----------


## hot_prinz

Nese bohet fjale per Microsoft SQL Server 2005 dhe 2008.

Atehere ne Microsoft SQL Server 2005 permes Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio, selekton Databazen dhe duke shtypur miun e djathte, zgjedh Task -> Backup. 

Pastaj duke e kopjuar kete Backup ne SQL Server 2008, shtypur mausin e djathte Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio ne menune Databases -> Restore Database dhe migron Databazen nga 2005 ne 2008.

Kjo zgjidhet permes Backup dhe Restore, e jo me Attach Databaze.  :Gjumash:

----------

